

IPhones frozen by hackers demanding ransom - 1337biz
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/apple/10857715/iPhones-frozen-by-hackers-demanding-ransom.html

======
grej
I'm shocked that this hasn't received more upvotes.

